# Mills race 2004



## dorourke (Aug 11, 2006)

Does anyone remember the Mills Race in 2004? If you were in it I would like to read your storie. I was only a crew member then. My recolection of it was we clocked 52kt. winds at one time. We were sailing on an Evilyn 42 on the second leg as rail meat and got washed aft to the cockpit from a wave port beam, (my guess would be about eight feet,) and almost lost the Captain. we were well over powered. That is the only time I got sea sick. We did finish in record time as everyone else who finished, We were to place fourth in our class. Many boats suffered damage and droped out of the race, others dropped out for safety and sea sickness and others finished with retrofit and repaired tillers and broken masts (so I've heard). If anyone was there, I would like to read your story.


----------

